# 2500b international loader backhoe transmission problem



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

I have 1969? international 2500b that you push on one pedal to go forward and push another to reverse and I can find no information on such a such a drive system. The problem is now it won't move and it happened very quickly. Does anybody know anything about this critter?

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum. 

As I understand it, your tractor has clutch packs for forward and reverse. Since both failed at the same time, you may be out of fluid, or your pump has failed. You will need to find a manual for your tractor. Check the internet and also ebay for a manual.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

is there any resistance on the pedal forward and back, and can you hear a noticeable whine when doing so


----------



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

willys55 said:


> is there any resistance on the pedal forward and back, and can you hear a noticeable whine when doing so





willys55 said:


> is there any resistance on the pedal forward and back, and can you hear a noticeable whine when doing so


Yesterday I made a 200 mile round trip to see the tractor myself. Yes there is resistance in the pedals. I whines like your power steering pump on your truck when it is low on fluid. Also the fluid is very frothy. I thought it was low on fluid and decided to change filter and refill. There is no place to check fluid level so I filled the case thru the pipe plug on top. Same problem with air being introduced under pressure. Where can the air get in the fluid stream? Also, what transmission is this? It has a forward and reverse pedal in the left footwell and a hi/lo shift handle on the left. When we got the trator last summer it ran strong but this spring it shutdown. You need to run 2300 rpm to make it go up a gentle grade and you can not scoop a bucket full of sand. All other hydraulics are fast and strong. Anything would help and thank you very much for the reply. Dave


----------



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> As I understand it, your tractor has clutch packs for forward and reverse. Since both failed at the same time, you may be out of fluid, or your pump has failed. You will need to find a manual for your tractor. Check the internet and also ebay for a manual.


I replied to willys55. You may have info on my problem if you read it. Thank you very much for your reply. Dave


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

where on the dip stick is your oil level when the tractor is sitting level?
picture enclosed for clarity on the question


----------



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

willys55 said:


> where on the dip stick is your oil level when the tractor is sitting level?
> picture enclosed for clarity on the question
> View attachment 35204


No oil on dip stick when oil is added to the pipe plug hole on top of the trans case. When oil is added to the fill tube behind seat, then oil shows on the dipstick. We have the tractor on level ground. There is a leak in the hydraulic filter cannister that showed up after changing hyd filter. That explained the silicone. Is there a good salvage yard where I can get one. Thanks. Dave 970 985 2396


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

how far up the stick? the shaded area on the dip stick ? when equiped with a loader you fill it to the next mark about two thirds up the stick


----------



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

willys55 said:


> how far up the stick? the shaded area on the dip stick ? when equiped with a loader you fill it to the next mark about two thirds up the stick


Thank you. when iol was added all the way to bottom of threads on the pipe plug on top no oil showed on stick. We added to the tube behind the seat until it was at top of hashed area. Sounds like I must fill untill 2/3 on stick regardless of fill level markings? Dave


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

yes, add a gallon at a time and try it....till you find the "sweet" spot


----------



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

willys55 said:


> yes, add a gallon at a time and try it....till you find the "sweet" spot


It seems that I forgot to thank you. Most everything is OK except the tractor does not have the power to drive up a small incline. The engine lugs down but it stops moving. Brakes are automatically applied when you let up on the on the drive pedal. Is it possible that the brakes are not fully disengaging? Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it is possible they are dragging and causing the problem


----------



## fix69vette (Jul 11, 2017)

willys55 said:


> it is possible they are dragging and causing the problem


Thank you. Do you know how to check and adjust them?


----------

